# Agentsmith turned Japanese??



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Its been a while since I built some models of Japanese aircraft, here is one that was recently built and its the old Arii 1/48 scale Ki-61.

Compared to more modern kits this Arii offering is pretty clunky but I do like the surface detail on it, a bit overstated but better than none at all.

The model was built O.O.B. and I used Aeromaster decals for the markings, paints used were all Model Master enamels.
































IMG]









Agentsmith


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice work overall and some really delicate camo. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice build - those old Arii and Otaki kits weren't bad in their time.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Xenodyssey and scooke123!

Another 1/48 scale Japanese plane recently built is this Tamiya Ki-48, this is an older Tamiya kit from the late 1970's or early 1980's so it did not go together as well as the newer Tamiya kits do but still worth building.

I also used Aeromaster decals on this model, the kits decals had aged badly and did not want to risk using them.









































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I really think so!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice work!


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Very well done as always! The models aren't bad either. JK, great photos and the building.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

I have two more Japanese planes yet to be seen.



Agentsmith


----------

